# Screen printing courses in Dallas TX



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, I've been using heat transfers for my designs but would like to start screen printing them. Does anyone knows where I can take some classes (courses) in Dallas (Plano, Richardson, Allen, etc)? I really want to learn this process to start printing my tees.
Thanks!
Karen


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Check your yellow pages for Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies. I know there are several in the Dallas area but don't have them handy at the moment. They will know of any training opportunities. BUT you don't learn screen printing in a classroom. It has to be learned "hands on." I recommend Scott Fresner's book, "_How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit_." In this book, Scott guides you step by step from basic supplies and equipment all the way through. Also visit a couple of small shops. Most will let you at least look around. Maybe even sign on to work for them without pay for a few hours a day to see what is going on. God Bless.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would recommend you drive down here to Austin to the School of Screen Printing ran by Bill Hood. He has classes once a month I think and it will cover everything you need to know. Bill is one of the best consultants in the world and runs a great workshop/class.

Here is more info School of Screenprinting


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, you can learn how to screenprint in the right workshop. But, you won't learn from a book, especially one that was written in 1978 - things have changed. I have written 24 books on screenprinting and while there is a lot of great information in the books, they can't replace the hands-on training.

At the School of Screenprinting, we don't simply sit in a classroom all day. We have a working shop set up, where you learn how create separations, stretch mesh to the proper tension, degrease, coat, dry, expose, develop, dry, set up the press and yes - print!

What we are most proud of and are well-known for is our honesty and integrity in that we are the only educational only training workshop on this continent. No, we don't try to sell you anything, or push you toward any specific product.

We hold workshops in Austin, Texas - Manalapan, New Jersey and Mexico City, Mexico on a monthly basis.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

We offer screen printing classes in dallas. The classes are held in our shop. 
we teach screen coating, regisstration and screen printing process. This is a hands on class.
for more details log on to www.hiphopprintshop.com


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

A friend or mine has taken Bill's class and recommends it. Also, Texsource Texas has monthly classes. They are in Argyle, just south of Denton, not too far from you.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

macmiller said:


> A friend or mine has taken Bill's class and recommends it. Also, Texsource Texas has monthly classes. They are in Argyle, just south of Denton, not too far from you.


I can't take anything from Bill Hood, but Ken Roberson has an awesome 1 stroke white, also !!!! 
And he's doing hands on no books!!!!


----------



## T.Roberson (Dec 19, 2010)

KarenGarcia said:


> Hi, I've been using heat transfers for my designs but would like to start screen printing them. Does anyone knows where I can take some classes (courses) in Dallas (Plano, Richardson, Allen, etc)? I really want to learn this process to start printing my tees.
> Thanks!
> Karen


 Well if you really want to learn how to screen print you can contact silkscreensupplies.com owner is Ryan Moore and he has one of the best classes any where in the world period. He has Lon Winters of graphic elephant at some of his classes. he has won more awards then anyone in the business. I learned how to screen print over the phone 4 years ago. Don't beleve everything that people post because if you want to learn bad enough you can even watching video's on You Tube.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Best way to learn the business is hands on. Yes you may want some textbook knowledge also, but what better way than seeing the process and being apart of the action. How many places let you come back and retake the same class for FREE! Does Bill Hood? Does Ryan Moore? I know Who - Ken Roberson. You all see him on youtube and if you haven't you need to check him out. Believe me there is no way that you are going to take anyones class and go home and be a pro, you will need help, you will have questions and if you are in the Dallas area,
KEN ROBERSON of 214tshirts.com will be there!!!


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyway! Wasnt the question about classes in Dallas?
Who offers classes in Dallas? KEN ROBERSON
of 214tshirts.com.


----------



## KarenGarcia (Aug 17, 2008)

tshirtgirl214 said:


> Anyway! Wasnt the question about classes in Dallas?
> Who offers classes in Dallas? KEN ROBERSON
> of 214tshirts.com.


Thank you so so much for this info. I've been looking for a long time and haven't found anything close by so this info comes at the right time.
Thanks again!


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

Sometimes people can get a little carried away in self-promotion and unbelievably they don't get removed by the admins, even though self promotional URLs, advertisements, and sales offers are against the forum guidelines.

I attempt to walk a careful line on T-shirt Forums as I have the utmost respect for the owner and what he has accomplished, and I only bring up our workshops when asked about them in a specific post. However, I do have to object when the self-promotion turns to bashing of other workshops within the industry.

What I dislike most is when the person doing the bashing has never met the people they are bashing, have never taken a workshop from them or know nothing of their abilities to teach the proper methods of ink transfer.

Nuff said!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Bill,

Somewhat off topic here, but the friend of mine I spoke of in the previous post that took your class is the one you bought those two little flatbed autos from. Were you able to get them going?


----------



## tancehughes (May 21, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend Bill Hood's class.


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

macmiller said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Somewhat off topic here, but the friend of mine I spoke of in the previous post that took your class is the one you bought those two little flatbed autos from. Were you able to get them going?


Yes, they are up and running! A little elbow grease and some tune up and they are fine. They were both Lawson presses from the early 1960s. 

The funny thing was that after I cleaned them up and ran the serial numbers, I realized that the smaller of the two was a press that I had purchased once before and sold to another guy in Fort Worth. Things seem to always come back to me!

The good news is that I have made money on that little press three times!

Bill


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

That's funny! Good to hear they work good.


----------

